# Chapped/Cracked Lips & Paws



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you thought of buying some shoes?.
many people buy them and find them,fantastic!!.L


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I cant help you with the lips...but my vet told me that there really isnt much you can do for the cracked paws......There is stuff out there..but he said he hasnt seen anything that really worked.....


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I cant help you with the lips...but my vet told me that there really isnt much you can do for the cracked paws......There is stuff out there..but he said he hasnt seen anything that really worked.....


Yea...I know the paw thing is kinda common and most dogs I see has paws like this or worse. I groom their paws and nails weekly so I am not very concerned, and just keep my eyes on it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

One of my dogs had the same damage to her lips. She was "in the zone" with one of her bones. As with most mouth injuries, the sore healed very quickly - 
Pick up her chew toys for a couple of days and keep an eye out for signs of infection. (yellow oozing, additional swelling etc) Make sure she is eating and drinking normally.

As to cracked pads, been there too! Those dont look too bad...They dont appear to be bleeding (that is good)... I like Mushers Secret too...seems to help the cracks heal.

Regards,


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> One of my dogs had the same damage to her lips. She was "in the zone" with one of her bones. As with most mouth injuries, the sore healed very quickly -
> Pick up her chew toys for a couple of days and keep an eye out for signs of infection. (yellow oozing, additional swelling etc) Make sure she is eating and drinking normally.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for your post. I did not think this happened to anyone else, because I did not find anything on it. I have picked up everything he chews on and it has been about a week now. So I do hope it gets better soon.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunny is recouperating from a case of kennel cough that went into pneumonia and sinusitis. Her lips and nose got cracked from the fever and illness. I guess her nose was the worse. Anyway, I used unflavored Chapstick on her nose and it has gotten better daily. She doesn't seem to mind the application and seldom licks it as it has no taste. Just a thought for your cracked lip problem. 


Mary & Sunny


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker had issues with his paws being cracked and we used Bag Balm. You don't want them to get too soft, but the balm did help. I've also used Mushers Wax? I can't remember the correct name. :doh: It's Musher's something. That's it. Mushers Secret! Thank you!!!


----------

